# Do you prefer a girl dog or boy dog? Why>



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

I just read an article and it said that girl dogs get along more with women more because of the pitch and male dogs get along more with men because of the pitch of the voice. I don't agree. I think if you treat a dog kind it will like and bond with you. What do you guys think?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Its not so much gender as a person's ability to be expressive with their voices. Dogs of either sex will respond much better to a person who effectively uses their voice pitch to communicate with their dogs.

It's not that dogs prefer women or men, it's just more likely that a woman will be very expressive with her voice than a man. It's just not very "manly" to baby talk your dog or squeal with glee when the dog does something good. lol

But all dogs are different just like all people are different, so some will repsond differently than others.

I prefer male dogs however.

They don't call them b*^@$ for nothin'.


----------



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

HaHa! I have a male and I just got a female dog. He doesn't listen as much but she listens to everything. She even rolls on her back. My boy would never roll on his back, at least not yet. I have to put him on his back and I also have to be the man around him. He's come a long way. He's doing so good. I love him. I also love her. I used to say that I would prefer a boy dog but I don't know if I had to start over. Either one would be fine. My female dog is the queen. She's great. I do know that if I was a breeder I would rather have the male. Haha!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer male dogs, I generally prefer male animals, I feel like they are sweeter. That is not to say females can't be sweet, but males just have something about them, maybe the dynamic of being a momma's boy? That being said, I only keep one male at a time, as I feel like having 2 males can often lead to more chances of DA problems. My grandmother bred siberian huskies, and she only kept females because she didnt want males marking and bickering over the bitches when they were in heat. She always said she felt the females we more independent, so maybe that has subconsciously clouded my mind about the sexes lol.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, good question! 

i had male and i have female belgian malinois..

she is more protective ( including stuffed animals :roll: ) and def. has more of a family instinct.

but i dont really like problems you have with a female, you know, when in heat and so.
for example dozens of dogs on your yard, dogs marking your yard as their teritorry, dogs all around when on walk, making sure she doesnt run out with them, ect.

but i like the side of them that theyre more gentle.

but afterall, id go for a male.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i prefer females- dont mark everything ! and tend to mother everything where more males of a attack and dominate thing going on


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

i feel like males want to be around you more but their both submissive, I have a male and female, but the female seems more protective I still prefer male


----------



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to say male but now I don't know. If I don't get her spayed by her period time I would say that I would prefer a male dog but that's the only reason why. If I get her spayed before that time then it would be a toss up. I don't know about you guys but my female is totally submissive. She rolls on her back and everything. My boy still won't turn on his back. I have to make him. That's not a problem. I wouldn't turn on my back for anyone either. Ha! I met a lady with a GSD in the park the other day. She had a girl dog. The girl rolls on her back everytime she sees my dog. My male dog smells her junk everytime he sees her. I don't know which one I would rather have as far as a girl or boy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

bJb said:


> I used to say male but now I don't know. If I don't get her spayed by her period time I would say that I would prefer a male dog but that's the only reason why. If I get her spayed before that time then it would be a toss up. I don't know about you guys but my female is totally submissive. She rolls on her back and everything. My boy still won't turn on his back. I have to make him. That's not a problem. I wouldn't turn on my back for anyone either. Ha! I met a lady with a GSD in the park the other day. She had a girl dog. The girl rolls on her back everytime she sees my dog. My male dog smells her couch everytime he sees her. I don't know which one I would rather have as far as a girl or boy.


Level of submission has nothing to do with the gender of the dog, some dogs are naturally more submissive, but in my opinion it is not normal for a dog to throw itself on its side for you. My pit does that, but she came from a bad situation, then was injured at the vet, and has some social issues. The ideal temperment would be a confident dog who will roll on its back if you ask it. I can easily push Thrall over to trim nails and such, but he doesnt throw himself on the ground when he sees me. If you look at successful dogs, like seeing eye dogs and other well trained dogs, they dont have to throw themselves on their backs to show respect. A dog should roll over for belly rubs and necessity like grooming etc, they dont need to be alpha rolled all the time to prove they are good, obedient dogs. I really only used alpha rolling on Thrall when he was a baby and was a really bad mouther.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got two girls and I really enjoy them, but my next pup will be a male. In the past, working with males, they're more eager to please, but my pitties are always eager to please and i haven't worked with a male pittie so i'm not sure! i love my girls dearly though, and they are NOT independent, maybe just mine but ... they're spoiled rotten little princesses


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

boy dog....My mom, grandma, and uncle all had male dogs...my mom had a dog ever since I was little and had all boy dogs..So for some reason my perference is a male dog..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I prefer females vs males for working dogs. Of course this my personal preference but the bitches tend to mature faster and be more serious vs the males are more goofy and take longer to mature mentally. I would rather compete with a female when she is 12-18 months than wait till 2-3 with a male. My males tend to be meat heads and very sex driven, good for weight pull or breeding! lol 

My first two APBT's were males but got hooked when I got more females.

I have a male boston terrier and I just LOVE him!!

I think it just depends on what you are looking for in a dog, male or female if they are a pet and you love them, does gender matter


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Well we have 2 females and 1 male. I love them both but I enjoy the females better ours seem to listen more and are more calm than our male. I think you can do more with the females.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I prefer Females, however that is due to the lines I deal with that just happen to produce much more drivey females than males.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

No preference - my dog picked me. He's a mama's boy 
Well depends on his mood day to day, one day he's a mama's boy the next he wants nothing to do with me & all about pops.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I prefer females vs males for working dogs. Of course this my personal preference but the bitches tend to mature faster and be *more serious vs the males are more goofy and take longer to mature mentally.* I would rather compete with a female when she is 12-18 months than wait till 2-3 with a male. My *males tend to be meat heads and very sex driven*, good for weight pull or breeding! lol


sounds alot like humans hehe


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

i prefer male pitbull over female pitbull because they are usually bigger, stronger and have better body shape.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I prefer females just because I do. lol. I really don't like how male dogs want to pee on everything, and there pee usually has a very strong odor too it. I feel girls are more lovey and smarter than boys. If I was a breeder I'd also prefer a female cause you get to raise them puppies right.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Girls- dogs, cats, etc. They don't lift their legs lol. Male cats also tend to mark a lot more, even if they are neutered. My first dog was a girl, so that may have something to do with it, but I am partial to the none leg lifting gender now  I do hear a lot of people say that the males of many domesticated animals tend to be less high strung, hm.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> sounds alot like humans hehe


HA!!! it sounds like my husband! lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, we have 6 pets in the house. 3 cats, 3 dogs. Until we added #6 every one of them were male and I loved them all. When we brought in my in-law's female mini-aussie she became the only other female in the house besides myself. I have to say, her and I are like oil and water. I don't really care for her, she's thick headed and sneaky and came to us undertrained. It may be that she came from my in-laws, or that she's the "female competition" but I prefer every other one of my boys to her. LOL. I guess that makes me sound like a territorial b*tch! But there's my answer, hands-down I prefer males.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like a female for a house dog. Never did care much for a males around the house.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have found in my own experiences the mommas boy daddys girl thing. My boys listen and are bonded better to me as a female but our old female was 100% daddys girl


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Girls for sure, but the funny thing is I have always liked males better until I got her.Bailey is 100% daddy's girl. She is very protective of her family and I love that about her. She is very obedient and willing to please. What ever I ask her to do she does. She is so affectionate towards me and is always thrilled to be where ever I am. When I lay down she comes and "doggie spoons" with me or will throw a paw around my neck like a hug. Ahhhhh she really got me to appreciate females(dogs). Now my girlfriend wants one so she's going to have to buy a male, which is funny because I'm the one who wanted a male in the first place! Funny how things work out, but Bailey is my bi*#*


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I have two males and a one female… and my girl is all about being daddy’s little girl. I have to say that indoor I am all about the females great in house and mature a lot faster than male’s, for females obedience is a pulse. For outside and pulling and hard work I would have to say males their prey drive is like non other… I would say both male and female but I lean more towards the female for house dogs.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Its really hard for me to bond with females China has been the only one that has ever been my sidekick everyone else has been males I dont know why that is its just so hard to bond with a female. But females are easier to train in my opinion but they argue back as to where a male will just do it. lol


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Its really hard for me to bond with females China has been the only one that has ever been my sidekick everyone else has been males I dont know why that is its just so hard to bond with a female. But females are easier to train in my opinion but they argue back as to where a male will just do it. lol


Lol.. IMO, we all know that the APBT (male/female) is always going to do it. That's why more than half of the ppl on here have the breed. It all depends on the character of the dog male or female.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

im not an expert on the subject but from what ive noticed (form my rents dogs) that the female dog likes my dad the best, me over my dad even though i dont live with them anymore. and their male dog is a momma's boys. with that being said, my dad also plays with the female more than the male and same with my step mom, she plays with the male more. so i believe its the personal choice of the owner, and who spends more time with that particular dog. 

i feel if you show interest in the dog, throughout its life he\she will become more comfortable around you and will show intrest in what your doing rather than that guy over in the corner... its all about the love you show your dog, not the gender IMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I like girl dogs... I own 5 girl dogs and 2 boy dogs. I tend to connect better with girl dogs, to me they're more eager to please and do what you want them to while boys... they will come around eventually, but mostly they're snuggle bugs rather than "do-ers"


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

PitbullOutlaw said:


> Lol.. IMO, we all know that the APBT (male/female) is always going to do it. That's why more than half of the ppl on here have the breed. It all depends on the character of the dog male or female.


Im talking about bonding in general. She asked what would you prefer and IMO males are more eager to do it then females. Ive had both, and males are what I prefer due to there happy go lucky where as a female will argue or do it on there own time..

If I ask China to go laydown she looks at me, she knows the command she knows I mean it but she will look at me then huff THEN go lay down where as I have meeko or scrap and I say go lay down they wag there tail and go.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I prefer females, due to the fact they're not as submissive to the opposite sex as males. But on the flipside I've had to be more cautious of my female around males due to DA behavior.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Im talking about bonding in general. She asked what would you prefer and IMO males are more eager to do it then females. Ive had both, and males are what I prefer due to there happy go lucky where as a female will argue or do it on there own time..
> 
> If I ask China to go laydown she looks at me, she knows the command she knows I mean it but she will look at me then huff THEN go lay down where as I have meeko or scrap and I say go lay down they wag there tail and go.


That's why it all depends on the character of the dogs and bond which it has to serves its master. Its Just an opinion, what I am trying to say is that not all girls could be that way, although my girl could act like that in the house at times that's y I was laughing. She does not act like that when she is pulling at my friends house or on a spring poll when her prey drive if focused&#8230;. But its my bad anyways because it was just your opinion&#8230; so my bad


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

OUTLAW said:


> I prefer females, due to the fact they're not as submissive to the opposite sex as males. But on the flipside I've had to be more cautious of my female around males due to DA behavior.


Really???? i figured that the male would be more territorial\dominant... interesting. i guess it isnt always true.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

fortyfootelf said:


> Really???? i figured that the male would be more territorial\dominant... interesting. i guess it isnt always true.


If I you have a male, I could probably break in your house as long as I brought a female apbt! LOL! That's if he isnt fixed! If so........ :snap:!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I own both; it depends on the individual dog and not the sex...



> I generally prefer male animals, I feel like they are sweeter. That is not to say females can't be sweet


 LOL you've never met my girls, they'd change your mind in a heartbeat LOL


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

OUTLAW said:


> If I you have a male, I could probably break in your house as long as I brought a female apbt! LOL! That's if he isnt fixed! If so........ :snap:!


you are probally right, if a theif wanted to break into my house then he most likely could... that is if he(the robber) isnt affraid of the bark before he gets in the house. most of the time petty theifs wont break into a house if it has a dog inside. or one that lets the person know he is there... for the most part. barking usually warns\signals the owner of the house that some unwelcome person is in the vacinity and that alert will either wake the owner up or will get their attention to where they know something is wrong. in these situations people usually look outside and call the cops. the dog doesnt have to bite to protect whats his. whether it is family or not, dogs are mans best friend for a reason... for other reasons too not soley for protection reasons


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

PitbullOutlaw said:


> That's why it all depends on the character of the dogs and bond which it has to serves its master. Its Just an opinion, what I am trying to say is that not all girls could be that way, although my girl could act like that in the house at times that's y I was laughing. She does not act like that when she is pulling at my friends house or on a spring poll when her prey drive if focused&#8230;. But its my bad anyways because it was just your opinion&#8230; so my bad


May be. But every female Ive had act the same with the lil snooty attitudes and then I have the males that act goofy. As far as personality yea theres a difference but in general not really.. its just a female thing I guess.


----------



## k2sweet (Mar 19, 2010)

*females*

I have 4 little boys (children) and we have a female .she is the best with the kids .she
is really nurturing to the kids and very patient


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> May be. But every female Ive had act the same with the lil snooty attitudes and then I have the males that act goofy. As far as personality yea theres a difference but in general not really.. its just a female thing I guess.


You right now I see why you bond so much with males rather than a female&#8230;. I believe that not all but more than most of all female APBT can be sassy&#8230; As suppose to the males that do it willingly, but that's just the way they are since they are females it's all about sassiness with them... I truly I find it too funny. But they can still get down to buisness like non other.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no doubt lol  

China is my housegirl she is spoiled rotten down to her toenails being painted and she has that stuck up attitude when she doesnt agree with something or she'll huff at me if she really wants to get under my skin lol. Not only will the boys do it in a hurry but they are happy to do it lmao But either way I luv em all!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I like females, in part cause I just feel like they are sweeter. I just feel like they bond to me better but I'm sure a male would be the same if I lived with one...


----------

